# Nicotine-based e-cigarettes will only be legal through doctor's prescriptions



## fbb1964 (22/12/20)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...medical-watchdog-decides-20201221-p56pdn.html

Nicotine-based e-cigarettes will only be legal through doctor's prescriptions, medical watchdog decides

People importing nicotine for e-cigarettes will need to have a prescription from October 1 next year, the national medical watchdog has decided.
Child safety caps will also be mandatory on nicotine products, and nicotine has been downgraded from schedule 7 to a schedule 4 drug.
The TGA says nicotine e-cigarettes will be legal through prescriptions from October 1.

The Therapeutic Goods Administration's decision followed consultations, public submissions and a report by the Senate select committee on tobacco harm reduction.
In a statement announcing the decision, the TGA said the decision balanced consumer demand for the product as a smoking cessation aid and the potential for nicotine e-cigarettes to lead to addiction.

"A patient's doctor is uniquely placed to give the support required for long-lasting smoking cessation," it said.

Vaping: a harmless alternative, or a dangerous gateway to smoking?
"The long-term health risks of nicotine e-cigarettes use are still unclear and, at the time of making my final decision, the Therapeutic Goods Administration has not approved any e-cigarette product as a smoking cessation aid."
In response to the TGA's decision, the government will scrap contentious customs regulations, which included a fine of up to $200,000 for those illegally importing nicotine. The regulation was opposed by a large group of backbenchers, and due to kick in from the start of next year.
Health Minister Greg Hunt said it was important to note that any doctor could prescribe nicotine-based e-cigarettes.
"This is not widely understood, and it is an important matter of public information that over 30,000 GPs may currently, and in the future, prescribe nicotine-based e-cigarettes for smoking cessation," he said.
The possession of nicotine-containing e-cigarettes is illegal without a prescription in every state and territory, besides South Australia.
The Senate select inquiry report, published on Friday, recommended a prescription-based model for nicotine e-cigarettes.
In a joint statement issued on Monday in response to that report, the Australian Medical Association and the Australian Council on Smoking and Health endorsed a prescription-only model.
"At this stage, there is insufficient evidence that nicotine-delivering e-cigarettes actually help people quit smoking, compared to other cessation aids, and there is strong evidence that they increase the risk of young people taking up smoking," AMA president Dr Omar Khorshid said.
"The Australian Government should continue to restrict access to e-cigarettes unless robust evidence emerges supporting their use as a quit smoking aid."

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/12/20)

Question... if they want to control ECigarettes as to not let people take up vaping and progressing (or transgressing) to smoking, why dont they just stop the sale of Cigarettes to start off with, which will drive the smokers to vaping, which they need to get a prescription for, which will lead to less smoking and illness related to smoking... which will free up hospitals and morgues... the government will still make money as the vape sales will increase and imports as well, so they will make their money back on tax through vaping what they lost through stinkies.... no wait, I know the answer... the vape industry does not pay government salaries, where on the other hand the tobacco industry does... silly me, how could I have missed that...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/12/20)

I'm speechless with this decision. Bureaucrats out of control. Unbelievable.. You can buy cigarettes and nicotine patches everywhere but you need a doctors script for nicotine vape juice.

https://www.legalisevaping.com.au/m...g-decision-will-drive-aussies-back-to-smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/20)

Man some of these laws are written on a Philip Morris letterhead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (22/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Question... if they want to control ECigarettes as to not let people take up vaping and progressing (or transgressing) to smoking, why dont they just stop the sale of Cigarettes to start off with, which will drive the smokers to vaping, which they need to get a prescription for, which will lead to less smoking and illness related to smoking... which will free up hospitals and morgues... the government will still make money as the vape sales will increase and imports as well, so they will make their money back on tax through vaping what they lost through stinkies.... no wait, I know the answer... the vape industry does not pay government salaries, where on the other hand the tobacco industry does... silly me, how could I have missed that...


We should start doing the same to tobacco.
Get petitions signed for everything they do and do wrong and post it to government for immediate attention or join the EFF and burn some tires, but not in kuilsriver/ Brakenfell area.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tai (22/12/20)

A pack of 20's ciggies in Aus costs R500. Simple math. As usual the golden rule prevails - the man with the gold makes the rules

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/12/20)

The worst is yet to come. Just wait until Biden and Kamala get themselves involved...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

